# Beagles are giving me there sad eyes



## riverroadbeagles (Oct 14, 2007)

When I go out to feed everyday the dogs are looking at me and wondering why we arent out running rabbits. Theres a skiff of snow on the ground and looks like the running would be good. Man I wish gun season was only a week long. Right now is the best time of all winter to run by about the end of dec the rabbits have had enough of being chased by everything that they usually dont run very well. Cant wait to dec1


----------



## PWOG (Jun 24, 2007)

riverroadbeagles said:


> When I go out to feed everyday the dogs are looking at me and wondering why we arent out running rabbits. Cant wait to dec1


Soo why arnt you running them then? Deer season dont mean you cant run em even if your not killing bunny yet. Granted you would want to know the dogs will stay in a certain area. Got to pick your spots careful of coarse.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm in the same boat, I just have one beagle and she is ready to get after it. Just waiting for the 1st of December.


----------



## SKUNK (Jan 6, 2001)

I'm getting the same look from bothof mine right now.


----------



## Line-Loc (Jan 26, 2004)

12-1-08=....game on..........!


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

I agree Matt , deer season is too long.
Hunter bites me , and Gunner pees on my leg when I go out to feed them. :lol:
We're ready ! I'm off the 1st , you and your dad want to come down and run?


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

My beagle sits in front of me and wines every morning since we got snow. Hopefully we have some good running conditions for the first few weeks. It seems like the hunting is always better the first few weeks before the bunnies get chased. Judging by the amount of rabbits around the house it was a good crop thiis year.


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

I know the feeling. Every time I go outside with my hunting things my beagle Benny goes nuts. He thinks it is turn to hunt.....and yes he also gives me those big sad eyes when I drive away and not take him with....soon little dog soon!!!!


----------



## riverroadbeagles (Oct 14, 2007)

I would like to Bob but I will probly be working my boss got his deer in ohio this year with a bow so he isnt going to be gone.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

I'm off that following weekend too.
So , if you want to go then , just let me know.


----------

